# Driveway Superplow



## Backwards Plow (Nov 6, 2013)

I am looking for a guy who manufactured a plow that mounted on the trailer hitch of a suv.He was out of Rochester NY. Sounds crazy but it really worked! I use it as a spare plow.The ph. # on the plow Co. is disconnected and the website is down. I'm looking for another one with the wireless option. maybe someone has one and wants to sell or knows someone?


----------



## Fantastic (Dec 2, 2012)

http://plowhouse.com/p-338-snowsport-180-snowplow.aspx

Like this? Not sure about price but this is what we have in our area.


----------



## gmcdan (Nov 4, 2011)

I think hes referring to this one

http://www.hitch-n-plow.com/


----------



## Fantastic (Dec 2, 2012)

Have never seen that one before!


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

I believe he means one of these. More like a back blade that runs off of a Meyer pump.


----------



## Backwards Plow (Nov 6, 2013)

DaveCN5
your the man! Where can I find another one of these?


----------



## Fish_thumper (Dec 2, 2013)

I have one that we kept as a spare and used it a few times when we did not have enough plows. I have sold that company and retained that plow in case I needed one for myself. I have since moved to an area that I will no longer need this one. If anyone is interested please let me know.

Chris


----------



## Backwards Plow (Nov 6, 2013)

*Selling Driveway super plow*

Chris if you would like to sell the plow, how much?
where are you located?


----------



## Backwards Plow (Nov 6, 2013)

DaveCN5, I am trying to change over from hard wired to wireless. Cant find anything on line. can you shoot a few photos of where the battery is located and any wiring shots i could use? any model or parts numbers would be awesome! how does the battery stay charged? will it make it thru a storm?


----------



## forkicks (Dec 28, 2012)

I have one of these also and have found it is a good tool for tight driveways. But you do need ballast in the bed because once you drop the blade there goes all your weight on the rear tires. I am also looking to upgrade it to the wireless this way i can easily switch it to different trucks as needed. But from the photo's that I have come across it looks like a different mounting set up for the pump to accommodate the battery. And I do not believe that there is a way to charge it. You need to hook a charger up to it at nite. Thinking of running a battery set up in the bed and just run the wires in the back sliding window for controls. Still not a ideal set up for a quick change over but than nothing ever is that simple.


----------



## qtrhoss (Mar 22, 2014)

*I know where you can get one.*

Just read this post today. Yesterday I used the "Superplow" I owned as part of a trade deal for a Vplow. If you're interested.....


----------



## gmcdan (Nov 4, 2011)

qtrhoss;1790334 said:


> Just read this post today. Yesterday I used the "Superplow" I owned as part of a trade deal for a Vplow. If you're interested.....


im a little confused , are you saying you have one for sale if so how much are you looking to get for it ?


----------



## qtrhoss (Mar 22, 2014)

gmcdan;1790463 said:


> im a little confused , are you saying you have one for sale if so how much are you looking to get for it ?


Dealer has it. But I could provide you with his info. Or could arrange to give him your info if you want.


----------



## qtrhoss (Mar 22, 2014)

qtrhoss;1790464 said:


> Dealer has it. But I could provide you with his info. Or could arrange to give him your info if you want.


I can only guess what he might want for it. Prolly not more than $1200 - $1500 + shipping from WI. To you.


----------



## matdoo12 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hey guys new to here. great forum. My brother and I are currently talking to the owner of Superplow and are thinking of buying the business and patent. We are looking for interested buyers in the plow to determine if its worth the investment. If you have one would you recommend it ? Please let me know . we have a few weeks to make a decision.


----------



## qtrhoss (Mar 22, 2014)

*Super Plow*

I recently traded in my "Super Plow" on a V plow. Not because I had anything bad to say about it. I just out grew the Super Plow. The amount of area I need to clear more than doubled over the last couple years. Thus I opted for a dedicated plow truck and the V plow. 
The Super Plow did what I believe it was intended to do. If someone has too much area to clear for a blower or ATV plow, but not enough to dedicate a vehicle to the job, the Super Plow is a great tool for the job. 
I always felt that the ability to use it on any vehicle that has a 2 inch receiver was a huge bonus. Depending on who in my family was available when the plowing needed to be done, anyone could hook up with any of our vehicles, and get the job done. From my parents Mercury Mountaineer, or in-laws GMC 1/2 ton, to my wife's Expedition or my Powerstroke F350 crew cab, it didn't matter, we all could hook up and move the white stuff out of the way. 
Someone should take over "Super Plow" as I do feel it is a very good product.


----------



## kweldy (Nov 6, 2013)

*Superplow*



matdoo12;1811131 said:


> Hey guys new to here. great forum. My brother and I are currently talking to the owner of Superplow and are thinking of buying the business and patent. We are looking for interested buyers in the plow to determine if its worth the investment. If you have one would you recommend it ? Please let me know . we have a few weeks to make a decision.


This plow is wonderful! I used it many times for charity to plow out those that were "shut in". I spoke with the original owner many times before purchasing my plow and he was great. I gave him many referrals over the years. The plow is heavy duty (1/4" steel and can pile the snow almost as high as a front mounted plow. It's great because you can plow forwards and backwards.

If I had the money, I would purchase the business and begin manufacturing this plow again! I'm also looking for a wiring harness as my wiring harness went with my SUV (my mistake) when I sold it. I have a great plow but nothing to power it with and don't want to scrap the plow. I've contacted a Meyer distributor but they don't know what I'm even talking about. Just need to power the darn thing. All wiring is on the plow okay but just need the truck side of the wiring.


----------



## dele0527 (Oct 6, 2014)

matdoo12;1811131 said:


> Hey guys new to here. great forum. My brother and I are currently talking to the owner of Superplow and are thinking of buying the business and patent. We are looking for interested buyers in the plow to determine if its worth the investment. If you have one would you recommend it ? Please let me know . we have a few weeks to make a decision.


Matdoo I am brand new to this site, and have owned an ez plow super plow hard wired to my truck for the last 7 years, I LOVE THIS UNIT, did you buy it, the company, and how do I contact you. Had it on a old f150 for 3 years and now on a 2009 dodge ram 1500, plow out 12 seniors and my on home with a 300' driveway, currently having problems with it on the dodge, unit works fine but the power draw shorts out the total integrated power module on the truck disabling the right front turn signal. please contact me at [email protected] as i am looking for info as to how to hook up a deep cycle battery not connected to the truck to power the unit as apparently the new units with the remote were made in the last year of the companys operation. tks,


----------



## dele0527 (Oct 6, 2014)

thinking about doing the same thing as it shorts out the totally integrated power module on my dodge 2009 ram 1500 taking out the right front turn signal, have had unit for 7 yrs. and i love it, had it on an old f150 for 3 yrs, and now on the dodge for the last 4 seasons, and each year i have to get dodge to reset the power unit on the truck to get it passed state inspection, warranty is up this year so i either have to figure out how to wire the remote unit or set up a deep cycle battery not hooked to the truck electrical system, any info you could share would be appreciated, please contact me at [email protected] tks


----------

